

Lessons from the front: 4 simple rules for success | 24 Ways To Start - joshr
http://24waystostart.com/2010/lessons-from-the-front-4-simple-rules-for-success/
Who’s your customer? What? Why? Get dirty… KISS. Cashflow. Milestones. Sell. Focus. People. Relationships. Repeat… Nathalie Gaveau gives you 4 tips to keep you on track.
======
hugh3
This article reads like somebody put the "Entrepreneurship" section of their
local bookstore into a shredder and packed the shreds into fortune cookies.

Come to think of it, an awful lot of entrepreneurial blogging falls into this
category.

